# plant growth pictures



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Here is some growth pictures of my little 19 liter dirt project. This little tank is only lit by one led bulb 3x3W 6500K and i think the growth looks good.

The first picture is from day one, and the second is from day 13. 

What do you think about the growth of the first 13 days of this tank?


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow that's some really good growth going on!


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dang, looking very good for just two weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

It's green and fresh like a salad. I like to eat it LOL!
What is that small stem plant in the front?


----------



## kl86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of growth! My plants aren't growing bigger but they have more runners. I should do this too.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks for comments.

Indian Fern: I can't remember the name of that plant, but it is from the Tropica.dk selection.

First plant reatched the water surface today, the one to the right.

Jnad


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good! Do you have any pictures of the light?


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet low tech setup! Growth looks awesome!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Not so very god picture, but i have one here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=266178




TonyK said:


> Looks good! Do you have any pictures of the light?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks


JerSaint said:


> Sweet low tech setup! Growth looks awesome!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I love that light! The whole setup is great.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

nice looking plants! good growth there!


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the plant on the back left corner? Is it cabomba? I thought that needed high light but if not i gotta get me some. Are you doing any kind of co2?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes it is Cabomba, it is growing great and i am not using any CO2.

The hole setup is:

Tank
Soil with sand cap
Plants
One led bulb
A bubbler for water movement

Jnad


----------



## IzzyFromCali (Mar 5, 2013)

Tank looks SWEETTT!!!! good job


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice growth! Cabomas always a favorite!


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

I freakin love LEDs, your growth is amazing!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks, i am suprised about the growth rate my self, some of the Cabomba have today reatched the water surfase.

I will post growth pictures on day 20.

Tanks for comments.

Jnad


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello! Would you happen to have an update of your aquarium? I'm curious what brand/type your bulb is. I'm looking to upgrade my lighting for my 30 gallon and would like to try LEDs in my swag lights.:bounce:
Your tank looks lovely btw roud:


----------



## Vrems (May 1, 2013)

Yes, update. It looks awesome!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Sorry, but i had to use the led bulb on a 10 gallon tank, so this tank is now only lid by sunlight.

But i have some pictures of the 10 gallon that will show that the led bulbs is growing plants ok. I am using two of this led bulbs in home made fixtures on the 10 gallon tank. I am also using the same sand and dirt as in the tank you are asking for update pictures.

I must say that this leds combined with the dirt with cow manure have resulted in an explosive plant growth. No fertz is added and i had to reduse the light time to 6 hours beacuse of some hair algae.

Here is a picture of the 10 gallon taken 13.03.2013



And here is a couple of pictures from today, as you can see the growt is great and a couple of plants try to get out of the tank. Cheap hosehold led bulbs is working:icon_cool


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

The sunlight from that window may have something to do with the growth and algae problem. I do think the fixtures you made look awesome though.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes the daylight could very well be the reason for the hair algae, but anyway the reduced light light time fixed the algae problem, the hair algae is gone.

Tanks for liking the fixtures

Jnad


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Amazing....didn’t you have cloudy water initially? Or brownish water because of cow manure??i am about to set up a nano dirt tank too. And some information would come in handy....😊😊..thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2019)

Jnad said:


> Hello!
> 
> Here is some growth pictures of my little 19 liter dirt project. This little tank is only lit by one led bulb 3x3W 6500K and i think the growth looks good.
> 
> ...



What is wattage and make of that bulb? Please


----------

